# zantac



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

anyone take this can you buy this from the farmacia if so what srtength and also the cost thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

According to this you can only get it on prescription in Spain.
Zantac

Though like most things you can buy it online.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

It's sold as Ranitidina and you can buy it over the counter. Just ask for it by name with the strength you require ("Ranitidina 25", for example, for 25mg tablets).


----------



## RoseLowe (Dec 12, 2013)

Madliz said:


> It's sold as Ranitidina and you can buy it over the counter. Just ask for it by name with the strength you require ("Ranitidina 25", for example, for 25mg tablets).


 they come in 150mg and 300mg tabs and you can buy them over the counter at any farmacia.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Loratadina es good too and you can get it over the counter too


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

But Loratadina is for allergies. Ranitidina (Zantac) is for stomach acid/ulcers.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

RoseLowe said:


> they come in 150mg and 300mg tabs and you can buy them over the counter at any farmacia.


It's no help I know. But I bought Renitidene 300mg over the counter in Funchal, earlier this year.
Derek


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

Renitidene what is the cost for 150mg anyone know


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Not cheap. But what is ? If it's what you need, what price is a nights kip? 
I use it for a reflux problem. TBH. Be lost without it. Indigestion? Rennies. Simples.
Derek


----------



## RoseLowe (Dec 12, 2013)

It's only €3.90 for 28 150mg tabs, not that expensive!


----------

